# The spot on my arm :@



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

I swear to god im going to kill the bloody thing its annoying me, It wont pop, and for some bizzare reason it has its own pulse lol

Might get the saw out the shed and take my arm off


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 3, 2008)

I have one on my leg like that. Pissing me off now! :roll:


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Nice Mark! thanks for sharing that :? while we are eating our korma!


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

Lol, so reminds me of that family guy episode where Chris gets controlled by his talking spot on his cheek! lol :shock:


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

DomLangowski said:


> Nice Mark! thanks for sharing that :? while we are eating our korma!


Sharing is caring Dom 



Ruthy said:


> Lol, so reminds me of that family guy episode where Chris gets controlled by his talking spot on his cheek! lol :shock:


Wasnt that on the other night ? i might call mine Frank  because its still here and now its all red because i tried to sqeeze it


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 3, 2008)

Gary had a lump on his neck (tis been removed now... *sigh*) called Ceril


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> Gary had a lump on his neck (tis been removed now... *sigh*) called Ceril


I had a Cockateil called Ceril when i was younger


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

Random.... :shock:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 3, 2008)

Think this whole thread is pretty random :lol:


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Ruthy said:


> Random.... :shock:





Amalthea said:


> Think this whole thread is pretty random :lol:


If it wernt for random people the world would be very boring


----------

